# Probs mit DaVideo & Hauppauge TV-Karte



## Colas (21. Dezember 2003)

Hey, wieso schließt ihr meinen thread?
Ohne Kommentar, einfach so? Was ist denn das für ein Sch.....!
Ich habe ausführlich die Suchfunktion benutzt, aber nicht einen brauchbaren Treffer erhalten!

Also, nochmals:


Ich hab da ein groooßes Problemchen mit
meiner neuen TV Karte. 
Ich hab mir gestern eine Hauppauge WinTV, PCI-FM
gekauft. Funktioniert auch ganz gut - Das TV-Programm kann ich mir
ansehen. Aber wenn ich auf Festplatte mit der Software der TV-Karte
aufnehmen will, dann habe ich keinen Sound.
Ich habe schon alles gemacht, was mir der Support anbietet - Die
Einstellungen unter Windows entsprechend geändert, die TV-Karte mit der Soundkarte verbunden, aber ich kriege einfach keinen Sound. Teilweise hatte ich Sound bei den Aufnahmen, aber der war sehr schlecht.

Dann habe ich mir noch ein Progamm ( DaviDeo 3 für VHS-Kassetten) gekauft,
mit dem man angeblich ganz leicht Aufnahmen von Video/TV auf den PC aufnehmen kann. Aber hier habe ich gleich 2 Probleme:
1. Ich habe keinen Sound, weder beim einfachen abspielen/anschauen noch bei
den Aufnahmen.
2. Ich kann keine Programme (SAT 1, Pro 7, oder Videokanaö etc.) einstellen,
egal welches Programm ich zur Aufnahme eingestellt habe, die
Software springt bei Aufnahmebeginn immer wieder auf NBC / einen bestimmten Kanal - keine Änderung möglich.
Ich hatte teilweise schon mal Sound, aber dann hatte ich den Sound des
Programmes, welches ich aufnehmen wollte zu dem Bild von NBC!
Die Homepage konnte mit auch nicht weiterhelfen und diese Probleme werden
bei der Problembehandlung auch nicht erwähnt...

Irgendwelche Ideen, wie man die Probleme beheben könnte? Ich verzweifle hier
langsam...  

Außerdem wird mein CD-Brenner nicht erkannt, wenn ich dann die CD brennen will. Habe mir schon alle Patches und Updates runtergeladen, aber kein Ergebnis...

Gruß Colas


----------



## Nightcrawler (21. Dezember 2003)

Also, bai dem Problem mit dem Sound kan nich dir helfen, hatte auch mal dieses Problem gehabt als ich damals von Win98 auf Win2000 gewechselt bin.

1. Welche Soundkarte hast du, bzw. welche software nutzt du zum einstellen der soundoptionen.

Bei mir war nämlich das Problem bei meiner Soundkartensoftware (Soundblaster 5.1 Player).

Dort war der hacken für Line In nicht aktiviert, obwohl bei der normalen windowsinternen Soundoption der LineIn aktiv war.

Schau da am besten mal nach.

Aber ich verstehen nicht wenn du schreibst das du auch mal sound hatest mit schlechter Qualität.

Was den nun. HAST DU SOUND ODER NICHT 

2. Bei der Software VHS to VCD kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, wollte mir zwar auch maldie Software kaufen aber es gibt auch billiger Lösungen (VirtualDub oder Nandub).

Nightcrawler


----------



## Colas (21. Dezember 2003)

ok, mittlerweile hab ich das mit den Sound hinbekommen!
Jezt hab ich nur noch das Problem, dass der Sender nicht bleibt. 
Sobald man die Aufnahme startet, springt das Programm wieder um.

Und wenn ich dann brennen will, ist das Feld, wo der CD-Brenner zur
Auswahl aufgeführt werden sollte leeeeeer. Auch kein aktualisieren möglich...


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. Dezember 2003)

Die Schließung des anderen Threads war "ein Fehler vom Amt", sorry für
die Unannehmlichkeiten und negativen Vibrations. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bypass41 (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

das war mein Fehler. Entschuldigung, ein Ausrutscher. Kommt nicht wieder vor.


----------



## Colas (21. Dezember 2003)

Tut mir auch leid!
Bin nur schon den ganzen Tag sooo genervt.   

Keiner kann mir helfen.

Ich kann einfach keinen CD-Brenner auswählen, das Feld bleibt immer leer...
und ich hab schon alle patches draufgepackt, die gdata.de anbietet...


----------



## Bypass41 (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi,

leider ist das nicht so mein Gebiet. Aber ein wenig ist Dir ja schon von Nightcrawler geholfen worden. Hab ein wenig Gedult.


----------



## Colas (22. Dezember 2003)

So, jetzt hab ich mal die Software entfernt, die Version von der Herstellerseite aufgespielt - jetzt kann ich zwar das CD-Laufwerk auswählen, aber nicht mehr aufnehmen! Alles nur noch schwarz...

Colas


----------

